# Dominican Republic Suggestions?  Melia Caribe Tropical or Iberostar?



## brairigh (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new TUG member and forum participant.  I'm trying to start planning a family vacation for next April/May timeframe.  It'll be my parent's 50th anniversary and they wanted to celebrate with a family trip.  Right now we are thinking the Dominican Republic.  Does anyone suggest one area/town over others?

Previously I have only traded through San Francisco Exchange.  However, I just signed up for membership with RCI as they have more resort options than SFX (just a little worried about the trading power as I have never used RCI before).  I have not deposited my week yet (my resort is on the weeks, not points, system).

Looking at resorts that may have a larger availability, since we'll have 3 separate families going, and resorts that seem to be kid friendly I came upon Melia Caribe Tropical.  Another family member who was searching for resorts came up Iberostar resorts in the DR.  Both look nice and look like they have kids activities.  Iberostar does not seem to be part of RCI but the rates are really reasonable ($100-$130 a night per person for all inclusive).  The RCI all inclusive resorts look as though you have to pay the exchange fee (or extra vacation fee) plus the daily AI fee.  Is that correct?  Seems like it could really add up in some cases.

Any recommendations on either Melia Caribe Tropical or Iberostar resorts?  Or any other family friendly resorts in the DR?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2013)

Have you looked at the TUG Resort Ratings and Reviews?  It is linked as "TUG Resort Database" in the red bar at the top of the page.

Yes - when there is a mandatory all-inclusive fee, you have to pay it in addition to the exchange fee.

Have you been to the Dominican Republic before?  It's not your usual vacation destination.


----------



## brairigh (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, I did review the TUG ratings and reviews.  The most current review of Melia Caribe Tropical was from 2009.  I did not find Iberostar in the DR in the TUG reviews.  I have also looked around the web at reviews and both seem to have good reviews which is why I narrowed it down.

No, none of us have been to the DR.  Why do you say it's not the usual vacation place?  Do you not recommend it for a family ranging from 5 yrs to 70 yrs old?  I don't want to be stuck at a resort all week either.  I like to get out and go on tours, ziplining, and other activities.  

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2013)

The DR is a 3rd world country with abject poverty.  The other half of the island is Haiti.  

You should do some research about the country.  
http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1103.html


----------



## brairigh (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, I know the DR is a poor country (as are a lot of the Caribbean, middle, and south American countries).  Actually, I believe only Haiti is considered third world in terms of least developed.  What makes you think I haven't done my research on countries?

I joined TUG (paid membership) and the forums to do some research and get advice from others, and hopefully give some advice too on areas that I have been.  I did not expect someone to not offer any advice and only assume I haven't done any research.  People travel to the DR everyday and love it.  I had narrowed down some resorts and just wanted some opinions.

If anyone has any real advice or opinions on the DR and potential resorts I would love to hear it.  I would also love to hear about any other Caribbean island that you would recommend over the DR and would be good to visit in the Apr/May timeframe with a family ranging from 5 to 70 yrs old.

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2013)

Very sorry I bothered you...good luck with your trip.


----------



## Sullco2 (Jul 30, 2013)

Please see my comment on the other current DR thread re:cabarete on the North Coast. I am not a fan of the AI resorts because the cost seems outrageous. I would suggest renting a house and using the AI money you would have spent to hire a cook. Then use drivers for expeditions because you should NOT rent a car and drive here.

DR is very diverse and you can see something memorable in any category. Colonial city in Santo Domingo. Beaches, tobacco and cigar industry, rum, amber jewelry, mountains, baseball, whales near Samana, and the handsomest people I know.

Be cautious in using ATM's; the reality is that there are a lot of scams about. But it should not deter you. Just decide what the trip's goals should be the research on www.dr1.com for the real truth.


----------



## brairigh (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Sullco2!  I'll check it out.


----------



## joanncanary (Aug 1, 2013)

Another great resource for resort ratings is tripadvisor.  There are many recent reviews. We will be going to the melia Caribe tropical in November. Can't wait and looking forward to the AI. We have a family trip planned and I was able to book 3 1 bedroom rooms. When booking thru RCI you automatically get the Royal Service for free.


----------



## Sullco2 (Aug 12, 2013)

*The reason not to drive in the DR*

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/201...-cb-dominican-republic-traffic-deaths.html?hp


----------



## islandguy (Aug 12, 2013)

*Great Time in DR*

I go every year to DR.   Love the all inclusive resorts.  I go 3 times a year to the Ocean Blue and Sand and get the privilege section.  It is fantastic.  Butler, maid, barmaids, and 7 restaurants.  Friends go to other resorts and enjoy themselves also.  The IB is a great one also. 

It is a 3d world country but the Punta Cana side of the island is upscale and contains many 4/5 star resorts.  I fly in and take a shuttle to the resort and stay they enjoying their facilities and food.  It is a very reasonable vacation. 

Punta Cana is a perfect location.  Enjoy a week of total pampering and service.  It is the place if you want AI.  I go to other islands and enjoy them for various reasons of touring and travel but the DR is go to destination that you can lay on the beach and get food, beer, and cocktails via a server without having a wallet on the beach.  Just take your room card and enjoy. 

Enjoy your life and the resorts of Punta Cana.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 13, 2013)

We like Barcelo Palace.  The complex is huge (4 separate "resorts") but all have a specialty restaurant (or two) as well as their buffets and grills so you never feel "bored".  Also you have access to all the different pools and amenities which is really nice.


----------



## brairigh (Aug 15, 2013)

Great Advice.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been to Punta Cana and stayed at the Bavaro Princess.  Beautiful Resort.  Beautiful beaches. Food was just ok though...  

However like others have said, this is a 3rd world country.  Extreme Poverty everywhere.  I've been to many other Caribbean Countries and DR is by far the worst when it comes to poverty.  You DO NOT want to leave your resort.  Every resort is typically gated with armed guards.  Yes there are excursions you can take outside of the resort that the resort will sponsor.  I've done a few, and if I ever went back to DR, would probably not even do any excursions again.  You really do not want to just wander and sight see on your own in the country.


----------



## johnf0614 (Aug 15, 2013)

One last comment, you'll find many deals for DR on Groupon, livingsocial etc... Don't jump at the inexpensive offers that they have.  While those resorts may be nice, they are typically lacking in security.  You'll see the riff raff on the beaches and in the resort, including Prostitution.  Prostitution is a MAJOR problem in DR including Santo Domingo and Punta Cana.  If you decide to go, just be sure you have a "security-gated" resort.


----------

